
Comparing CQL and the DynamoDB API - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2020/05/12/comparing-cql-and-the-dynamodb-api/
======
uberdru
This is a very useful article. I was wondering if these technical differences
add up to differences in specific use cases for each API?

~~~
thekozmo
They do. CQL is 33% faster with Scylla than Scylla with DynamoDB. The lack of
topology knowledge and lack of prepared statement hurt

